# No coat roller



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm looking to get an outside 90 roller for no coat. I see that no coat makes one that has tapered rollers that sells for $250+
Then there's the standard rollers that most companies offer for around $100. Is it worth the extra expense to get the no coat roller or will the generic roller work?


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Do both rollers only do 90s ?

NoCoat is for off-angles where I am, never seen a 90 from them.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

never even see an outside roller in my 40+yrs of mudding. lol must be for that new tape on bead crap? anyhow if its for a business always get the better tool.


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Tonydif said:


> Do both rollers only do 90s ?
> 
> NoCoat is for off-angles where I am, never seen a 90 from them.


Yes they both only do outside 90's. I've been using Strait-flex and No-Coat for outside 90's for years.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

You can use flex bead on outside 90s, but it doesn't have the strength of a fabricated solid 90


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

picks drywall said:


> never even see an outside roller in my 40+yrs of mudding. lol must be for that new tape on bead crap? anyhow if its for a business always get the better tool.


Funny. That's what I say about the generic vinyl corner bead that's sold locally.

I know you're right the better tool. I always regret going the cheap route. It's just instinct to look for the cheaper tool


----------



## island slinger (Sep 1, 2018)

Tonydif said:


> You can use flex bead on outside 90s, but it doesn't have the strength of a fabricated solid 90


I know lots of people say that, but I've never had a problem using it.


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

island slinger said:


> Funny. That's what I say about the generic vinyl corner bead that's sold locally.


i repair a lot of that plastic bead that has been stapled on. dont take much of a hit to pop it loose. lol i only use it for archways.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

picks drywall said:


> i repair a lot of that plastic bead that has been stapled on. dont take much of a hit to pop it loose. lol i only use it for archways.


The sales reps swear but it, but I only use them in closets if cheap to buy.


----------



## micahmye (Jan 19, 2017)

For No-Coat sticks I bought a Columbia Corner Cobra, the angle is adjustable for off angles. I have used it on a couple whole houses and it works pretty good. Might add a fixed 90 to the arsenal on the next one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

Columbia Corner Cobra. My dad's Been using it. He's an old bead master. Loves it, we dont use it much. But when we do it pays for itself. We also use the flat applicator to apply the mud to both sides of the angle. The no coat floats perfectly into the angle.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Used different rollers on it , no real difference


----------

